# a old man and his lathe



## manfred albert (Feb 26, 2010)

still both are in a good condition. It is a Weiler MD 260 build in 1962. The size of this lathe is fulfilling my needs. The accessory makes this maschine very usefull and handy.
I put the accsessory´s on the lathe and it look´s like a mess.
Now some details and more .........


----------



## manfred albert (Feb 26, 2010)

I missed the preview butten and hit post.

Best Regards
Manfred


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 26, 2010)

That's a fine looking lathe. From the engines I see in your avatar it looks like it has been put to good use.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Paulsv (Feb 26, 2010)

That IS a beauty. Love the dividing head. What is the thick round bar above and behind the spindle that is holding some kind of fixture?


----------



## manfred albert (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello Paul,

this attachment is easy to use but difficult to explain. It is a Thread Chasing Attachment. You have to adjust the cutting steel to the diameter you want cut, start the lathe and pull down the arm and cut the tread. At the end of the thread the arm is lifted up. So you can make the second and the final cut with out stopping the lathe, just pull down this arm. At the end of the tread this arm jump out of the thread and moves to the start position. I hope you understand my English.

Regards Manfred


----------



## Paulsv (Feb 26, 2010)

Sounds like a very handy attachment- I'd love to see it work.

Oh, and by the way, Ich verstehe Ihr Englisch sehr lieber als Sie würden mein Deutsch verstehen!


----------



## ieezitin (Feb 26, 2010)

Manfred.
 Its a pleasure seeing your machine the Weiler shop lathe. We had one tucked away in my shop when I was an apprentice, I spent many hours working on this beautiful tool room lathe. Quality in manufacture was quite unique.

DSG lathes were prevalent in our tool room, but this little German lathe made precise little parts flawlessly. 

I know they made bigger machines and never had experience with them, but my memory of those machines and quality is first class. If I had a chance to own one I would jump through hoops and land in $hite to own a fine machine as this!.

Thank you for your post.


----------



## manfred albert (Feb 27, 2010)

now we go on with the mill. There is nothing special again the attachment make it. I can remove the work table and install a special table that can move in any angel and rotate. It is used to make the large master pattern for my models and normal work. Old stuff but it works fine. This mill is build in 1989 by our chines friends.

Best Regards from Germany
Manfred


----------



## kendo (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Manfred
        Fantastic machine tools you got there, Boy would i like a workshop
        like that.
        What is the make of your mill, looks pretty good for Chinese
        model.

                Ken


----------



## ariz (Feb 27, 2010)

Manfred I too like very much your machines, the Weiler particulary

I own a very old Boley 4L lathe, a good machine, but your Weiler is really amazing :bow:

nice mill too


----------



## 1Kenny (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello Manfred,

You have some well equipped machines. It looks like the mill is both a horizontal and vertical.

Kenny


----------



## bentprop (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello,Manfred.Old your machines maybe,but many a good tune is played on an old fiddle(violin).
And judging by your engine,you're a fine musician :big:
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## steamer (Feb 27, 2010)

Welcome Manfred!

Nice Shop.....Your mill looks very much like a Deckel....

Dave


----------



## manfred albert (Feb 28, 2010)

Dave You are right,

it is a copy of the Deckel maschin. One the next report I'm going to show, how to convert a Deckel engraving maschin into a special mill that's work like "CNC" by hand.

Manfred


----------



## BigBore (Feb 28, 2010)

Sie sind wunderbare Maschinen, Manfred! Wir danken Ihnen sehr für uns zeigt.

           Thm:

I was stationed in Germany. I hope I didn't just say, "Your cat tastes good with garlic"  :hDe:


Ed


.


----------



## manfred albert (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello to all,

I got viva ebay a special mill head. That can torn around 360 degree and can move 75mm out of the center. That is closed to CNC by hand. In the corner was sitting an 40 year old engraving maschin and a holder for a mill motor is on hand.
Strip down the engraving maschin, install the Digi, install the universal mill head and install the holder for the mill motor. So I have build for my master pattern work a comfortable equipment. Because I can sit in front of it.
The first test run came out with this pattern.


----------



## New_Guy (Mar 2, 2010)

very nice machines Manfred i really like the Weiler you sure have lots of accessories i like the thread chasers

i saw a few of your models before you are very talented i look forward to seeing what you post next 

thanks for showing Thm:


----------



## Xlmyford (Mar 2, 2010)

BigBore  said:
			
		

> Sie sind wunderbare Maschinen, Manfred! Wir danken Ihnen sehr für uns zeigt.
> 
> Thm:
> 
> ...


Hello Ed.
Not bad,but you wrote:
You are wonderfull machines,Manfred.
We thank you a lot for us shows. 
Better:
Your cat tastes good with garlic-
Ihre Katze schmeckt gut mit Knoblauch.

Cheers,Ralph


----------



## manfred albert (Mar 2, 2010)

believe me,
the cat taste good withs chilly too
Manfred


----------



## BigBore (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep, you are going to fit in just fine! wEc1

In reference to your Cat recipe, I have found that a couple shots of Jagermeister adds to the flavor, if not to the overall experience. *beer*

Auf Wiedersehen

Ed


----------



## manfred albert (Mar 6, 2010)

the last and final post,

keep the tools always sharp and you will get better results on your work. A universal cutter grinder and a grinder with diamond faces I'm using for the business. One is a very old one and after some rework it's works aller best. The other one is brand new and a copy of the German Deckel universal cutter.






I'm going from toking to doing people from here to *Engines From Casting / Bremer & Brückmann a stirling engine*


----------



## polepenhollow (Mar 6, 2010)

I Like Kittens with Rice.


----------



## Tttim (May 13, 2013)

Would anyone have any info or a english manual for a boley 4l ? I am in the middle of buying a real nice one from a great guy in trenton canada but am having a hard time finding much for info or parts 
Regards
tim
[email protected]


----------

